# Callus shave



## bethb (Feb 14, 2019)

Can codes 11055-11057 be used for billing a shaving of a callus? The procedure note states callus shaved with #10 scalpel. I am thinking that a shave of a callus is included in the E&M code and 11055-11057 should NOT be used since the procedure was a shaving and not paring or cutting. Any thoughts or suggestions?

 Thanks!


----------



## espressoguy (Feb 14, 2019)

Using 11055-11057 is fine. 

Paring and shaving are essentially the same thing.


----------



## bethb (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you for your help!

Beth


----------

